# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  قانون الاثبات اليمني

## هيثم الفقى

قرار مجلس النواب رقم ( 5) لسنة 1996م

حول القرار الجمهوري بالقانون رقم (21) لسنة 1992م

بشان الإثبـــــــــــــات
والمعدل بالقانون رقم (20) لسنة 1996م



باسم الشعب :

رئيس مجلس النواب :

- بعد الاطلاع على دستور الجمهورية اليمنية 
- وعلى القانون رقم (5)لسنة 1990م بشان اللائحة الداخلية لمجلس النواب. 
- وبناء على المداولة التي أجراها المجلس حول القرار الجمهوري بالقانـون رقم(21) لسنة 1992م بشان الإثبات. 
(اقر مجلس النواب ما يلي)

مادة (1) : وافــق مجلس النـــواب في جلستـــه الثامنة من الفترة الثالثة للدورة الثانيـة من دور الانعقاد السنوي الثالث المنعقدة بتاريخ 20/10/1416هـ الموافق 10/3/1996م على القرار الجمهـــوري بالقانــون رقــــم (21) لسنة 1992م بشان الإثبات. 

مادة (2) : يعمل بهذا القرار من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية. 

صدر بمجلس النواب ـ بصنعاء

بتاريخ 22/10/1416هـ

الموافق 12/3/1996م



عبد الله بن حسين الأحمر 

رئيــس مجلـس النــواب 




القرار الجمهوري بالقانون رقم (21) لسنة 1992م
بشـان الإثبـــــــــــــات 


رئيس مجلس الرئاسة : 

- بعد الاطلاع على اتفاق إعلان الجمهورية اليمنية. 
- وعلى دستور الجمهورية اليمنية .
- وعلى القرار الجمهوري رقم (1) لسنة 1990م بتشكيل مجلس الوزراء. 
- وبعد موافقة مجلس الرئاسة. 
(قـــــــــــرر)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول

الفصل الأول

الدعـوى والإثبات

مادة(1) : الدعوى هي طريق المدعي إلى القضاء للحصول على الحق الذي يدعيه قبل المدعى عليه والإثبات : إقامة الدليل بالطرق القانونية لإثبات الحق المتنازع عليه أو نفيه . 

مادة(2) : على الدائن إثبات الحق وعلى المدين إثبات التخلص منه، وتكون البينة على المدعي واليمين على من أنكر. 

مادة(3) : المدعي هو من معه أخفى الأمرين ، وهو من يدعي خلاف الظاهر والمدعى عليه هو من معه اظهر الأمرين. 

مادة (4): المدعى فيه هو الحق ـ مالاً كان أو منفعة ـ وهو إما حق لله محض أو حق لله مشوب بحقوق العباد أو حق ادمي محض. 

مادة (5): يشترط في المدعي أن يكون مكلفاً أو مميزاً مأذوناً مالكاً أو متولياً أو وكيلاً. 

مادة(6) : يشترط في الدعوى من حيث الإثبات والإجابة عليها ما يأتي :

1- ثبوت يد المدعى عليه على الحق المدعى فيه حقيقة أو حكماً. 

2- تعيين الحق المدعى فيه بحد أو لقب أو وصف أو نحوه كل على حسبه ويستثنى من ذلك ما يقبل الجهالة كالوصية والإقرار والنذر وعوض الخلع والمهر. 

مادة(7) : إذا كانت الدعوى غير صحيحة لتخلف شرط من شروطها فلا يلزم الإجابة عليها مالم تستوف . 

مادة(8) : ما لا تسمع فيه الدعوى لا تسمع فيه البينة لا العكس. 

مادة (8) مكررلا يجوز للمحاكم النظر في أية دعوى إلا بعد عرضها على المدعى عليه للرد عليها والدخول في خصومه مع المدعي بشأنها ، ويحظر على المحاكم حظرا باتا النظر في طلب ما يسمى بإثبات الواقعة وإصدار أي قرار بشأنه) . 

مادة(9) : إذا كان المدعى عليه حاضرا وجب عليه أن يجيب على الدعوى بالإقرار أو الإنكار ولا يشترط اللفظ بل يكفي المعنى فان امتنع اعتبر منكرا . 

مادة(10) : ينصب الحاكم منصوبا عن المدعى عليه الممتنع عن الحضور أو الغائب وفقا لقانون المرافعات . 

مادة(11) : لا يوقف خصم لمجيء بينة عليه غائبة إلاَّ لدفع مفسدة كخشية فرار المتهم بالجرائم فيجوز التوقيف ( الحبس الاحتياطي ) طبقا للقانون. 

مادة(12) : لا يثبت حق بيد في ملك الغير ولا في حقه ولا في حق عام إلاَّ ببينة قانونية وتكون البينة على إقرار الخصم بالحق أو على النذر أو الوصية أو استثناء الحق المدعى به أو تقدم الأحياء في المباح أو وجود الآثار القديمة في السواقي. 

المادة (13) : طرق الإثبات هي :

1- شهادة الشهــود. 

2- الإقــــرار. 

3- الكتابــة. 

4- اليمين وردها والنكول عنهـا. 

5- القرائن الشرعية والقضائيــة. 

6- المعاينة (النظـر ) .

7- تقــريــر.

8- استجواب الخصــــم.

الفصل الثاني

في عدم سماع الدعوى
مادة (14) : لا تسمع الدعوى في الأحوال الآتية :

1- إذا تقدم ما يكذبها محضا. 

2- أن تكون على ملك كأن للمدعي أو لمؤرثه إلاَّ في أربعة أحوال هي :

‌أ- أن لا تكون لأحد يد عليه في الحال. 

‌ب- أن يكون ديناً أو حقاً . 

‌ج- أن يدعي إقرار ذو اليد بملكه. 

‌د- أن يكون وقفا. 

3- أن تكون لغير المدعي لنفسه بحق ادمي محض إلاَّ أن يكون المدعى له ممن تلزمه نفقته أو شريكاً له في المدعى به. 

4- أن تكون من أحد الزوجين على الآخر بفساد عقد زواج فأنها لا تسمع إلاَّ مع دعواه نفي غير هذا العقد . 

مادة(15) : لا تسمع الدعوى بملك المؤرث إلاَّ بذكــر موته مالكاً أو ذايد . 

مادة(16) : لا تسمع الدعوى من المقاسم أو وارثه في قسمة مستوفية شروط صحتها إلاَّ من القاصر بعد بلوغه والغائب بعد حضوره وبشرط أن لا تمضي سنة من وقت البلوغ أو الحضور. 

المادة (17) : لا تسمع الدعوى في شفعه بعد مضي ثلاثة أيام للعالم بالبيع في البلد وشهر للغائب خارج البلد وتعتبر المدة في الحالتين من وقت العلم ، ويطبق في حق القاصر ما يرد في أحكام الوصايا وتحسب المدة المنصوص عليها في الفقـرة السابقة من وقت بلوغــه.

مادة(18) : لا تسمع الدعوى من حاضر بحق في عقار مضى عليه ثلاثون سنة من يوم وضع اليد عليه من شخص يتصرف تصرف المالك بلا مطالبة ولا قرابة ولا مصاهره ولا ظروف غير عادية تسود فيها الفوضى أو التغلب ويتعذر فيها الوصول إلى الحق ويستثنى الميراث والوقف والشركة فلا تحدد بمدة ، والعبرة في اعتبار الشخص غائبا عن البلد هي بوجوده خارجها طوال المدة المقررة ، ويعتبر حاضرا إذا كان متردداً إليها. 

مادة(19) : مع مراعاة الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة لا تسمع الدعوى بحق لا يتعلق بعقار طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه في المواد التالية . 

مادة(20) : لا تسمع الدعوى من حاضر بحق متجدد كأجرة المباني والأراضي بعد مضي ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الاستحقاق كما لا تسمع دعوى القاصر فيما باعته أمه أو من له ولاية عليه للضرورة أو الإنفاق إذا كان بثمن الزمان والمكان . 

مادة 21) : لا تسمع الدعوى من ذي مهنة حاضرا كالطبيب وغيره بحق من حقوق مهنته أو مصروفات تكبدها في أدائه بعد مضى سنة من وقت أداء العمل . 

مادة (22) : لا تسمع الدعوى من حاضر بعد مضي سنة من تاريخ الاستحقاق في الأحوال الآتية :

1- حقوق التجار والصناع عن أشياء وردودها لأشخاص لا يتجرون فيها مع عدم المطالبة . 

2- حقوق أصحاب الفنادق والمطاعم عن أجر الإقامة وثمن الطعام وكل ما صرفوه لحساب عملائهم . 

3- حقوق العمال والخدام والأُجَراء من أجور يومية وغير يوميه أو ثمن ما قاموا به من توريدات لمخدوميهم . 

مادة(23) : لا تسمع الدعوى من حاضر بسائر الحقوق التي لا تتعلق بعقار ولم يرد ذكرها في المواد الأربع السابقة بعد مضي خمس سنوات من تاريخ الاستحقاق مع عدم المطالبة ويعتبر الحق مستحق الأداء من يوم ثبوته مالم يضرب له أجلاً للسداد فلا يعتبر مستحقا إلاَّ بعد انقضاء الأجل . 

المادة (23) : لا تسمع الدعوى من حاضر بسائر الحقوق التي لا تتعلق بعقار ولم يرد ذكرها في المواد الأربع السابقة بعد مضي خمس سنوات من تاريخ الاستحقاق مع عدم المطالبة ويعتبر الحق مستحق الأداء من يوم ثبوته ما لم يضرب له أجل للسداد فلا يعتبر مستحقا إلا بعد انقضاء الأجل ، هذا وعدم سماع الدعوى في المواد الأربع السابقة ما لم يكن هناك قرائن دالة على صدق الدعوى فتسمع تأكيدا لحفظ الحقوق. 

مادة (24): لا تعتبر المدد المقررة في هذا الفصل بين الوكيل وموكله فيما يدعيه الوكيل من حقوق إلاَّ من اليوم الذي تنته فيه الوكالة . 

مادة(25) : لاتخل الأحكام الواردة في هذا الفصل بما يرد في القوانين الخاصة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني

الفصل الأول

الشهادة وأحكامها

مادة (26) : الشهادة إخبار في مجلس القضاء من شخص بلفظ الشهادة لإثبات حق لغيره على غيره. 

المادة (27) : 1 ـ يشترط في الشاهد ما يأتي :

‌أ- أن يكون بالغاً عاقلاً مختاراً عدلاً . 

‌ب- أن يكون قد عاين المشهود به بنفسه إلا فيما يثبت بالسمع واللمس ويستثنى أيضا النسب والموت والزوجية وأصل الوقف فإنه يجوز إثباتها بالشهرة. 

‌ج- أن لا يكون مجلوداً في حد أو مجروحاً في عدالة ما لم تظهر توبته وصلاح عدالته ، والعدالة هي الصلاح الظاهر في الشاهد. 

‌د- أن لا يجر لنفسه نفعاً أو يدفع عنها ضرراً . 

‌ه- أن لا يكون خصماً للمشهود عليه. 

‌و- أن لا يشهد على فعل نفسه مع مضنة التهمة. 

‌ز- أن يكون عالما بالمشهود به ذاكراً له وقت الأداء. 

2 - في الأحوال الشخصية تراعى شروط الشاهد الأخرى المنصوص عليها في القانون الخاص بذلك. 

مادة (28) : العبرة في تحقيق الشروط اللازم توافرها في الشاهد هي بحالته حين أداء الشهادة وتراعى الأحكام المبينة في المواد التالية. 

مادة(29) : لا تقبل شهادة الأعمى فيما يحتاج إثباته إلى الرؤية. 

مادة(30) : تقبل شهادة المرأة فيما لا يطلع عليه الرجال ، وفيما يحدث في الأماكن المخصصة لهن . 

مادة (31) : الطفل المميز غير أهل للشهادة ولكن تسمع أقواله فيما شاهده كقرينه . 

مادة (32) : تقبل شهادة الصبيان بعضهم على بعض فيما يحدث بينهم مالم يختلطوا بغيرهم من الكبار مع غلبة الظن بصدقهم . 

مادة(33) : تقبل شهادة المثل على مثله إذا ظن القاضي صدقها إلاَّ أن يشتهر الشاهد بشهادة الزور أو حلف الفجور. 

مادة(34) : تصح شهادة الوصي في غير ما هو وصي فيه . 

المادة (35) : لا يقبل في الجنايات شهود إلا ممن ثبت أنهم كانوا حاضرين في المكان الذي وقعت فيه الجناية ما لم تكن الشهادة على اعترافات المتنازعين . 

مادة(36) : مع مراعاة حكم المادة(33) لا تقبل شهادة المتهم في قضية على غيره من المتهمين فيها. 

مادة (37) : يجوز في غير الحد والقصاص أن يرعي الشاهد عدلين يقول لهما اشهدا على شهادتي أني اشهد بكذا فيكون الشاهد أصلاً وهما فرعان عنه ، ولايصح الارعاء بشاهد واحد . 

المادة (38) : يقبل الإرعاء في الأحول الآتية :ـ 

1- عن ميت أرعاهما في حياته. 

2- عن معذور عن الحضور بمرض أو نحوه. 

مادة(39) : يقوم مقام الارعاء كتابة الشاهد لشهادته بخطه المعروف أو إملاؤها على آخر خطه معروف مع إشهاد شاهدين على الكتابة أو إذا لم يكن الخط معروفا صدق عليه من جهة رسمية. 

مادة(40) : يجب على الفرعين تعيين الأصل باسمه ونسبه ولهما تعديله . 

المادة (41) : يشترط في الشهادة ما يأتي :ـ 

1- أن تكون في مجلس القضاء في حضور المشهود عليه أو وكيله أو المنصوب عنه. 

2- أن تؤدى بلفظ أشهد. 

3- أن تتقدمها دعوى شاملة لها. 

4- أن لا تكون بالنفي الصرف إلا إذا اقتضى الإثبات وأن لا يكذبها الواقع ، وتراعى الأحكام المبينة في المواد التالية. 

مادة (42): لا تصح الشهادة لغير مدع في حق محض لآدمي ولا على القذف والسرقة قبل المرافعة. 

مادة (43) : تصح الشهادة حسبة في كلما هو حق محض لله أو ما يؤدي إلى منكر . 

مادة(44) : للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن تستدعي للشهادة من ترى لزوما لسماع شهادته إظهاراً للحقيقة. 

المادة (45) : نصاب الشهادة حسب ما يلي :ـ 

1- في الزنا أربعة رجال. 

2- في سائر الحدود والقصاص رجلان. 

3- في الأموال والحقوق ونحوها رجلان أو رجل وامرأتان ، ويجوز أن يقبل غير ذلك فيما أستثنى بنص كشهادة المرأة فيما لا يطلع عليه الرجال وشهادة الصبيان بعضهم على بعض حسبما تقدم. 

المادة (46) : يعتد بشهادة الواحد في الأموال والحقوق إذا قبلها المشهود عليه بعد أدائها. 

مادة(47) : يجوز للخصم أن يدفع شهادة خصمه ببينة يثبت بطلانها كما يجوز له أن يأتي بشهود لجرح شهود خصمه . 

مادة(48) : لا تصح شهادة النفي إلاّ فيما يقتضي الإثبات . 

مادة(49) : لا تبطل الشهادة في الأحوال وبالشروط الآتية :ـ 

1- اختلاف الشاهدين في الألفاظ إذا اتفقا في المعنى . 

2- اختلاف الشاهدين في زمان ومكان الإقرار وإلاّ نشاء إذا احتمل التعدد. 

3- اختلا ف الشاهدين في مقدار المشهود به ، ويصح منه ما اتفقا عليه معنى ويستثنى من ذلك مقدار عوض العقد إذا كان العقد مجحوداً فيبطل الشهادة اختلاف الشاهدين فيه . 

4- اختلاف الشاهدين في صفة المشهود به ، وتكمل شهادة من طابقت شهادته للدعوى بشاهد آخر أو يمين المدعي. 

الفصل الثاني

الرجوع في الشهادة وحكمه قبل الحكم وبعده

المادة (50) : يصح الرجوع في الشهادة قبل الحكم وبعده بأن يقول الشاهد رجعت عن شهادتي أو بأن يكذب نفسه ولابد أن يكون الرجوع أمام المحكمة التي سمعت الشهادة إذا كانت قد حكمت بشهادته لا قبل الحكم فيكفي لتوقفها عن الحكم بشهادته ثبوت رجوعه أو إكذابه نفسه ولو خارج المحكمة. 

مادة (51) : لا يصح الرجوع عن الرجوع في الشهادة . 

مادة (52) : حكم الرجوع في الشهادة كما يأتي :

‌أ- إذا كان الرجوع قبل الحكم فلا يحكم بالشهادة ويكون الحكم بها بعد الرجوع باطلا ، ويحاكم القاضي إذا كان الرجوع في مجلسه . 

‌ب- إذا كان الرجوع بعد الحكم جاز للمشهود عليه طلب إعادة النظر في الحكم ، وإذا ألغى القاضي الحكم فيضمن الراجع ما نفذ وتعذر إرجاعه ويعاقب بعقوبة شاهد الزور. 

‌ج- إذا كان المنفذ به حدا أم قصاصا وألغى الحكم ضمن الراجع ارش الحد أو القصاص إلاّ أن يقر بأنه تعمد الحد أو القتل بشهادته فيحد أو يقتص منه. 

‌د- إذا كانت شهادة الشاهد الذي رجع قد تممت بيمين المدعي فيضمن نصف المشهود به في غير الحدود والقصاص. 

‌ه- لاضمان على المزكي والجارح .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث

الجرح والتعديل

مادة (53): يشترط في الجرح والتعديل الإثبات بلفظ الشهادة وفي الجارح والمعدل ما يشترط في الشاهد ، وان يكون الجرح بما ينفي شروط الشاهد والشهادة مع بيان علة الجرح وتاريخها. 

المادة (54) : لا يقبل جرح الشاهد بعد الحكم بشهادته إلا في الأحوال الآتية :

1- أن يكون المحكوم عليه غائباً . 

2- خائفاً أو مسجوناً أو مريضاً لا يستطيع الوصول إلى القاضي. 

3- القاصران أهمل وليه الجرح. 

4- إستعجال الحاكم بالحكم قبل إتمام النزاع. 

ويترتب على قبول الجرح في هذه الأحوال إعادة النظر في الحكم. 

المادة (55) : قبول الخصم لشهادة الشاهد قبل أدائه تعديل للشاهد لا يقبل بعده الجرح فيه وقبولها بعد أدائها إعتراف بما فيها. 

مادة(56) : إذا تعارض الجرح والتعديل فالجارح أولى وان كثر المعدل . 

الفصل الرابع

إجراءات الشهادة

مادة (57): يجب على محتمل الشهادة أصالة أو ارعاء أداؤها عند طلب المشهود له . 

مادة(58): على الخصم الذي يطلب الإثبات بشهادة الشهود أن يبين الوقائع التي يريد إثباتها وعدد الشهود الذين يريد سماع شهادتهم عليها إجمالا . 

مادة(59) : يكون أداء الشهادة أمام المحكمة أو من تنتدبه لذلك من أعضائها او من قضاة المحاكم الأخرى . 

مادة(60) : تستمر المحكمة في التحقيق إلى أن يتم سماع شهود طرفي الخصومة في الميعاد إلاَّ إذا حال دون ذلك مانع وإذا اجل التحقيق لجلسة أخرى كان النطق بالتأجيل بمثابة تكليف لمن يكون حاضرا من الشهود بالحضور في الجلسة التي اجل إليها التحقيق إلاَّ إذا اعفوا صراحة من الحضور. 

المادة (61) : إذا طلب أحد الخصوم خلال الميعاد المحدد للتحقيق مد الميعاد كان للمحكمة أن تصدر قرارها على الفور في الطلب بقبوله أو رفضه ، ولا يحق للخصم التظلم من ذلك كما لا يجوز مد الميعاد بناءً على طلب الخصم لأكثر من مرتين ولا يجوز بعد إنقضاء ميعاد التحقيق سماع الشهود بناءً على طلب الخصم إلا لعذر مقبول. 

المادة (62) : إذا لم يحضر الخصم شاهده في الجلسة المحددة قررت المحكمة إلزامه بتكليف الشاهد بالحضور عن طريق المحضرين لجلسة أخرى ، فإن لم يفعل فلا تؤجل له المحكمة إلا بعذر شرعي. 

مادة(63) : إذا رفـض الشاهد الحضور إجابة لدعوة الخصم أو المحكمة جاز للقاضي إحضاره جبرا . 

مادة(64) : إذا كان للشاهد عذر يمنعه من الحضور جاز أن ينتقل إليه القاضي لسماع أقواله ويدعى الخصوم لسماع الشهـادة ويحرر محضراً بها يوقعه الكاتب والقاضي. 

مادة (65): من لا قدرة له على الكلام يؤدي الشهادة إذا أمكن أن يبين مراده بالكتابة أو بالإشارة المفهومة فيما يجوز فيه ذلك . 

المادة (66) : للقاضي أن يفرق بين الشهود قبل سماع شهاداتهم ، وعلى كل شاهد أن يؤدي شهادته على إنفراد بغير حضور باقي الشهود الذين لم تسمع شهاداتهم ويكون ذلك في الحقوق والحدود. 

مادة(67) : للمحكمة أن تسال الشاهد عن اسمه ، ولقبه ، ومهنته ، وسنه ، وموطنه ، وعما إذا كانت له أي صلة بنسب أو مصاهرة أو مهنة أو صداقة لاحد الخصوم. 

مادة(68) : تحلف المحكمة الشاهد قبل أداء الشهادة بان يقول الحق ويحلف غير المسلم على حسب الأوضاع الخاصة به إذا طلب ذلك . 

المادة (69) : للمحكمة أن تستوفي الشهادة بسؤال الشاهد عن جميع جوانب ما يتعلق بشهادته. 

مادة(70) : يكون توجيه الأسئلة إلى الشاهد من رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب ويجيب الشاهد أولاً عن أسئلة المحكمة ثم عن أسئلة الخصم الذي استشهد به ثم عن أسئلة الخصم إلاَّ خر ولا يجوز لأحد الخصوم أن يقطع كلام الآخر أو كلام الشاهد وقت أداء الشهادة ، ويجوز للمحكمة أو لأي عضو من أعضائها عن طريق رئيس المحكمة أن توجه للشاهد ما تراه من أسئلة لكشف الحقيقة . 

مادة (71) : إذا انتهى الخصم من استجواب الشاهد فلا يجوز له إبداء أسئلة جديدة إلاَّ بإذن المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب . 

مادة (72) : تؤدى الشهادة شفاها ، ويجوز للشاهد أن يقرا من مذكرة مكتوبة إذا أذنت له المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب بذلك وحيث يسوغ ذلك موضوع الدعوى . 

مادة(73) : تسجل شهادة الشاهد في المحضر ثم تتلى على الشاهد ويوقعها بعد تصحيح ما يرى لزوم تصحيحه منها ، وإذا امتنع عن التوقيع سجل ذلك وسببه في المحضر. 

مادة(74) : تقدر مصروفات الشهود ومقابل تعطيلهم بنظر المحكمة حسب الأحوال بناء على طلبهم ويعطى الشاهد صورة أمر التقدير ، وتكون نافذة على الخصم الذي استدعاه للشهادة. 

مادة(75) : تقدر المحكمة أمانة (عدال) للشهود يؤديها الخصم الذي يستدعيهم تصرف لهم منها نفقاتهم المقررة طبقا للمادة السابقة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة(76) : يشتمل محضر التحقيق الذي يحرره الكاتب ويوقعه مع رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب على البيانات الآتية :

‌أ- يوم التحقيق ومكان وساعة بدئه وانتهائه مع بيان الجلسات التي استغرقها. 

‌ب- أسماء الخصوم وألقابهم ومن ينوبون عنهم وطلباتهم وحضورهم وغيابهم . 

‌ج- أسماء الشهود وألقابهم وصناعتهم وموطن كل منهم وحضورهم وغيابهم . 

‌د- ما يبديه الشهود وذكر تحليفهم اليمين . 

‌ه- الأسئلة الموجهة إليهم ومن تولى توجيهها وما نشا عن ذلك من المسائل العارضة ونص شهادة الشاهد عن كل سؤال. 

‌و- توقيع الشاهد بخطه أو ختمه أو بصمته على شهادته بعد إثبات تلاوتها عليه وملاحظاته عليها. 

‌ز- قرار تقدير مصروفات الشاهد إن كان قد طلب ذلك . 

‌ح- توقيع رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب والكاتب . 

مادة(77) : إذا لم تحسم المرافعة في نفس الجلسة التي تم فيها سماع شهادة الشهود كان للخصوم الحق في الاطلاع على المحضر . 

الباب الثالث

الإقــــــرار

الفصل الأول

تعريف الإقرار ـ أركانه ـ شروطه
مادة(78) : الإقرار هو إخبار الإنسان شفاها أو كتابة عن ثبوت حق لغيره على نفسه . 

مادة(79) : أركان الإقرار أربعة هي :

‌أ- المقـــر. 

‌ب- المقر له . 

‌ج- المقر به . 

‌د- صيغة الإقرار. 

مادة (80) : يشترط في المقر أن يكون مكلفاً أهلاً لأداء الحق المقر به مختارا غير محجور عليه غير هازل إلاَّ في الطلاق والنكاح ، وأن لا يعلم كذبه عقلاً أو قانوناً . 

مادة(81) : يشترط في المقر له أن يكون معلوماً وقت الإقرار . 

مادة(82) : يشترط في المقر به ما يأتي :

1- أن لا يكون مستحيلاً عقلاً أو قانوناً . 

2- أن يكون مالا أو غيره مما يقضى فيه متعلقاً بالمقر ولو كان مجهولاً ، ويكلف المقر تفسيره في حياته فإن مات فوارثه . 

مادة(83) : يكون الإقرار صراحة بأي عبارة تؤدي إلى الاعتراف بالحق كما يكون ضمنيا كالإقرار بفرع يترتب على ثبوته ثبوت اصله كمن يقر بالطلاق فذلك يتضمن إقراره بالزواج . 

مادة(84) : يشترط في الإقرار ما يلي :ـ 

1- أن يكون غير مشروط . 

2- أن يكون مفيدا في ثبوت الحق المقر به على سبيل الجزم واليقين . 

3- أن يكون بالنطق إذا كان المقر به حدا من حدود الله تعالى . 

مادة(85) : يجب الإشهاد على الإقرار الشفهي الذي يتم في غير مجلس القضاء . 

مادة(86) : تراعى في الإقرار الكتابي أحكام الباب الخاص بالأدلة الكتابية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني

أحكام الإقرار
مادة(87) : الإقرار حجة قاطعة على المقر ، ويجب إلزامه بما اقر به مع مراعاة الأحكام المبينة في المواد التالية . 

مادة(88) : يصح الإقرار من الأخرس والمصمت والمريض الذي لا يستطيع الكلام ويكون بالإشارة المفهمة أو بالكتابة ، ويستثنى من ذلك أحوال خمسة لا يصح الإقرار بها إلاَّ نطقا هي الزنى ، والقذف ، واللعان ، والظهار ، والإيلاء . 

مادة (89) : لا يصح الإقرار من الوكيل بالخصومة أو المرافعة فيما يضر موكله ولو مفوضا إلاَّ بحضور الموكل وعدم اعتراضه على وكيله بعد تنبيه المحكمة له . 

مادة(90) : لا يصح الإقرار من الوصي أو الولي إلاَّ فيما تولى قبضه أو التصرف فيه في حدود ولا يته . 

مادة (91) : يصح الإقرار من الصبي المميز فيما أذن له به . 

مادة(92) : لا يصح إقرار السكران إذا ذهب إدراكه . 

مادة(93) : يصح الإقرار بالمجهول جنسا أو قدرا ويفسره المقر بما يقضي به العرف أو بيمين القطع وعلى الوارث يمين العلم. 

مادة(94) : يفسر الإقرار بالكثير أو بالقليل بالمتعارف عليه وإلاَّ فالكثير فوق العشرة والقليل ما بين الثلاثة والعشرة. 

مادة(95) : لا يتجزأ الإقرار على صاحبه إلاَّ إذا انصب على وقائع متعددة وكان وجود واقعة منها لا يستلزم حتما وجود الوقائع الأخرى . 

المادة (96) : لا يصح الرجوع في الإقرار إلاَّ أن يكون في حق من حقوق الله التي تسقط بالشبهة أو في حق من حقوق العباد المالية بشرط قبول المقر له ولا يصح الرجوع وأن صادق المقر له في الطلاق البائن أو المكمل الثلاث أو الرضاع. 

الباب الرابع

الأدلة الكتابية

الفصل الأول

أنواع المحررات
مادة (97) : الأدلة الكتابية نوعان :ـ 

1- محررات رسمية. 

2- محررات عرفية. 

مادة (98) : المحررات الرسمية التي يثبت فيها موظف عام أو شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة ما تم على يديه في حدود اختصاصه أو ما تلقاه من ذوي الشان وذلك طبقا للأوضاع القانونية وفي حدود سلطته واختصاصه. 

مادة (99) : المحررات العرفية هي التي تصدر من الأشخاص العاديين فيما بينهم ويجوز لهم تعميدها لدى الجهة المختصة في حضورهم وبعد التأكد من أشخاصهم وموافقتهم على ما جاء فيها فتأخذ حكم المحررات الرسمية . 

الفصل الثاني

أحكام المحررات الرسمية
المادة (100) : المحررات الرسمية حجة بما جاء فيها من أمور قام بها محررها في حدود مهمته الرسمية أو وقعت من ذوي الشأن في حضوره أو صودق منه على توقيعاتهم عليها في حضورهم بعد التحقق من أشخاصهم ما لم ينكرها الخصم فيتعين إثباتها بالطرق الشرعية أو يتبين تزويرها. 

مادة (101) : إذا كان اصل المحرر الرسمي موجودا فان صورته الرسمية خطية كانت أو فوتوغرافية تكون حجة بالقدر الذي تكون فيه مطابقة للأصل وتعتبر الصورة الرسمية مطابقة للأصل مالم ينازع في ذلك أحد الطرفين وفي هذه الحالة تراجع الصور على الأصل ولكي تكون الصورة رسمية يجب أن يوقع عليها من الموظف المختص بالمراجعة وان تختم بالختم الرسمي للجهة التي أصدرتها وان يبين فيها أنها مطابقة للأصل . 

مادة (102) :إذا لم يوجد اصل المحرر الرسمي كانت الصورة الرسمية المعمدة المصرح فيها بأنها مطابقة للأصل وبحجة على الوجه الآتي :

‌أ- تكون للصورة الأصلية المصدقة (المعمدة) المنقولة من الأصل مباشرة والمقابلة عليه تنفيذية كانت أو غير تنفيذية حكم اصلها متى ما كان مظهرها الخارجي لا يسمح بالشك في مطابقتها للأصل. 

‌ب- يكون للصورة الرسمية المصدقة ( المعمدة) المنقولة من الصورة الأصلية الحجية ذاتها ولكن يجوز في هذه الحالة لكل من الطرفين أن يطلب مراجعتها علـى الصورة الأصلية التي أخذت منها. 

‌ج- ما يؤخذ من صور رسمية للصورة المأخوذة من الصور الأصلية فلا يعتد به إلاَّ لمجرد الاستئناس تبعا للظروف .
__________________

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث

أحكام المحررات العرفية
مادة (103) : المحررات العرفية أقسام ثلاثة :

‌أ- محررات مكتوبة بخط الخصم وموقع عليها منه. 

‌ب- محررات مكتوبة بخط الغير وموقع عليها من الخصم . 

‌ج- محررات مكتوبة بخط الغير وليس عليها توقيع للخصم ويكون التوقيع على المحرر ، إما بالخط أو بالختم أو بصمة الإصبع . 

مادة (104): يعتبر المحرر العرفي الموقع من الخصم حجة عليه وعلى وارثه أو خلفه ما لم ينكر صراحة ماهو منسوب إليه من خط أو إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة فإذا لم يقم المدعي البرهان على الخط حلف المدعى عليه البت والقطع أما الوارث أو خلفه فانه يحلف على نفي العلم . 

مادة (105) : من احتج عليه بمحرر عرفي وناقش محتواه فلا يقبل منه إنكار الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع . 

المادة (106) : إذا كان المحرر العرفي مكتوباً بخط الغير وغير موقع من الخصم فيجب الإشهاد عليه للأخذ بما جاء فيه غير أنه إذا كان كاتب المحرر معروفاً بالعدالة والأمانة وحسن السيرة وكان خطه معروفاً للقاضي لشهرته أو كان قد أقر أمامه أنه كاتب المحرر وشهد بصحة ما جاء فيه فانه يجوز الأخذ بما جاء منه في المحرر كشاهد بصحته مع التتميم. 

مادة (107): يكون المحرر العرفي حجة على الخصوم طبقا لماهو مبين في المواد الثلاث السابقة وعلى ورثتهم وخلفهم بما جاء فيه صلبا وتاريخا مع مراعاة ماهو منصوص عليه في المادة التالية . 

مادة (108): لا يكون المحرر العرفي حجة على غير من صدر منه الذي يضار من التاريخ الثابت فيه ولو كان وارثا او خلفا وذلك بالنسبة للتاريخ إلاَّ إذا أقام خصمه بينة قانونية على صحة التاريخ المعطى للمحرر اومنذ ان يكون للمحرر تاريخ ثابت بوجه قطعي على النحو المبين في المادة التالية . 

مادة (109) : يكون للمحرر تاريخ ثابت بوجه قطعي في الأحوال الآتية :

‌أ- من يوم أن يقيد في السجل المعد لإثبات التاريخ لدى الجهة المختصة. 

‌ب- من يوم أن يثبت مضمونه في ورقة أخرى ثابتة التاريخ . 

‌ج- من يوم أن يؤشر عليه موظف عام مختص مبين تاريخ تأشيرته . 

‌د- من يوم وفاة أحد من لهم على المحرر اثر معترف به من خط أو إمضاء أو بصمته أو من يوم يصبح مستحيلا على أحد هؤلاء أن يكتب أو يبصم لعلة في جسمه . 

‌ه- من يوم وقوع أي حادث آخر يكون قاطعا في ان الورقة قد صدرت قبل وقوعه. 

مادة (110) : يجوز للمحكمة تبعا للظروف ألاَّ تطبق حكم المادة السابقة على المخالصات وان تأخذ بالتاريخ الثابت فيها. 

مادة (111) : تكون للرسائل الموقع عليها قيمة المحرر العرفي من حيث الإثبات وتكون للبرقيات هذه القيمة أيضاً إذا كان ا صلها المودع في مكتب التصدير موقعا عليها من مرسلها وتعتبر البرقية مطابقة لأصلها حتى يقوم الدليل على عكس ذلك وإذا إنعدم أصل البرقية فلا يعتد بها إلاَّ لمجرد الاستئناس . 

مادة(112) : يجوز للخصم في الحالات الآتية أن يطلب إلزام خصمه بتقديم أي محرر منتج في الدعوى يكون تحت يــده :

‌أ- إذا كان القانون يجيز مطالبته بتقديمه أو تسليمه. 

‌ب- إذا كان مشتركا بينه وبين خصمه ويعتبر المحرر مشتركا على الأخص إذا كان المحرر لمصلحة الخصمين او كان مثبتا لالتزاماتهما وحقوقهما المتبادلة . 

‌ج- إذا استند إليه خصمه في أي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى . 

مادة (113) : يجب أن يبين في هذا الطلب ما يأتي :ـ 

‌أ- أوصاف المحرر الذي يعنيه . 

‌ب- فحوى المحرر بقدر ما يمكن من التفصيل. 

‌ج- الواقعة التي يستدل به عليها. 

‌د- الدلائل والظروف التي تؤيد انه تحت يد الخصم. 

‌ه- وجه إلزام الخصم بتقديمه . 

مادة (114) : لا يقبل الطلب إذا لم تراع فيه أحكام المادتين السابقتين . 

مادة (115) :إذا اثبت الطالب طلبه واقر الخصم بان المحرر في حيازته أو سكت أمرت المحكمة بتقديم المحرر في الحال أو في اقرب موعد تحدده وإذا أنكر الخصم ولم يقدم الطالب إثباتاً كافيا لصحة الطلب وجب أن يحلف المنكر يمينا بان المحرر لاوجود له وانه لا يعلم وجوده ولا مكانه وانه لم يخفه أو لم يهمل البحث عنه ليحرم خصمه من الاستدلال به . 

مادة(116) : إذا كان السند المكتوب مشتركا بين الخصوم ومودعا لدى أحدهم وأنكر المودع لديه السند واثبت الخصم بالبينة القانونية وجود السند لدى خصمه واثبت محتواه أخذت المحكمة بمحتوى السند وحكمت على المودع لديه بالعقوبة المقررة لخيانة الأمانة مالم يقدم عذرا مقبولا. 

المادة (117) : إذا لم يقم الخصم بتقديم المحرر في الموعد الذي حددته المحكمة أو أمتنع عن حلف اليمين المذكورة أعتبرت صورة المحرر التي قدمها خصمه صحيحة مطابقة لأصلها فإن لم يكن قد قدم صورة من المحرر فيحبس المدعى عليه حتى يسلم المستند أو يحلف اليمين. 

مادة (118): إذا قدم الخصم محررا للاستدلال به في الدعوى فلا يجوز له سحبه بغير رضاء خصمه إلاَّ بإذن كتابي من القاضي أو رئيس الدائرة بعد أن تحفظ منه صورة في ملف الدعوى يؤشر عليها قلم الكتاب بمطابقتها للأصل. 

مادة (119) : يجوز للمحكمة أثناء سير الدعوى ولو أمام محكمة الاستئناف أن تأذن في إدخال الغير لإلزامه بتقديم محرر تحت يده مع مراعاة الأحوال والأحكام والأوضاع المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة . 

مادة (120): 1ـ كل من حاز شيئا أو أحرزه يلتزم بعرضه على من يدعي حقا متعلقا به متى كان فحص الشيء ضروريا للبت في الحق المدعى به من حيث وجوده ومداه 0 فإذا كان الأمر متعلقا بسندات أو أوراق أخرى فللقاضي أن يأمر بعرضها على ذي الشان وبتقديمها عند الحاجة إلى القضاء ولو كان ذلك لمصلحة شخص لا يريد إلاَّ أن يستند إليها في إثبات حق له . 

2ـ يجوز للقاضي أن يرفض إصدار الأمر بعرض الشيء إذا كان لمن أحرزه مصلحة مشروعة في الامتناع عن عرضه . 

3ـ يكون عرض الشيء في المكان الذي يوجد فيه وقت طلب العرض مالم يعين القاضي مكانا آخر وعلى طالب العرض أن يقوم بدفع نفقاته مقدما وللقاضي أن يعلن عرض الشيء على تقديم كفالة تضمن لمن أحرزه تعويض ما قد يحدث له من ضرر بسبب العرض . 

مادة (121) : ملغية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الرابع

إنكار السند الكتابي والادعاء بتزويره
المادة (122) : إذا أنكر الخصم صدور السند منه وأنكر توقيعه عليه أو أنكر ذلك وارثه أو خلفه على الوجه المبين في المادة(105) كان للخصم المتمسك بالسند أن يثبت صدوره من خصمه بالبينة الشرعية ويجوز إثبات صدور السند من الخصم عن طريق تحقيق الخطوط بشهادة خبيرين فنيين عدلين أو أكثر. 

المادة (123) : إذا ثبت بعد التحقيق صدور السند من الخصم أخذت المحكمة بمحتواه وحكمت على المنكر بالغرامة التي تراها المحكمة وبتعويض مناسب للخصم إذا طلب ذلك ولا يحكم على الوارث أو الخلف بشيء ويخضع تقدير الحاكم لقواعد الإستئناف. 

مادة (124) : إذا ثبت بعد التحقيق أن السند لم يصدر من الخصم كان على المحكمة أن تبلغ الجهة المختصة لتحقيق التزوير ومعاقبة فاعله. 

مادة (125) : إذا ادعى الخصم المنسوب صدور السند إليه أو وارثه أو خلفه أن السند الكتابي مزور كلفته المحكمــة إثبات التزوير بالطرق المبينـــة في المـادة (122). 

مادة (126) : إذا ثبت بعد التحقيق تزوير السند رفضته المحكمة وحكمت على مرتكب التزوير إذا كان معروفا بالعقوبة المقررة وبتعويض مناسب للخصم أن طلب ذلك 0 ويعتبر المتمسك بالسند مـــزورا لـــه أو شريكا في تزويره مالم يثبت غير ذلك ويجوز للمحكمة أن تحيل جريمة التزوير إلى الجهة المختصة لتحقيقها والحكم فيها. 

مادة (127) : إذا ثبت بعد التحقيق صحة السند أخذت المحكمة بمحتواه وحكمت على مدعي التزوير بغرامة ألف ريال وبتعويض مناسب للخصم إذا طلب ذلك . 

مادة (128) : يجوز للمتمسك بالسند الكتابي أن يتنازل عنه إذا أنكره خصمه أو ادعى تزويره ويترتب على التنازل عن السند رفضه وعدم المضي في إجراءات التحقيق ويقبل التنازل في أية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى قبل الحكم بصحة السند أو برفضه ويجوز للمحكمة أن تحكم على الخصم الذي تنازل عن التمسك بالسند بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي ريال ولا تتجاوز خمسمائة ريال لتعطيله لها وان تحكم لخصمه بتعويض مناسب إذا لم يفلح في إثبات دعواه عن طريق آخر ولا يحكم على الخصم بشيء إذا افلح في إثبات دعواه ببينة قانونية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الخامس

اليمين والرد والنكول

الفصل الأول

تعريفها وبيان أقسامها

مادة (129) : اليمين حلف لإثبات الواقعة المتنازع عليها أو لنفيها تؤدى من الخصم الذي وجهت إليه بالصيغة التي تقرها المحكمة. 

مادة(130) :رد اليمين هو طلب الخصم الذي وجهت إليه أصلاً بردها إلى خصمه ليحلفها هو بالصيغة التي تقرها المحكمة. 

مادة(131): النكول هو امتناع الخصم الذي وجهت إليه اليمين عن حلفها الواجب عليه دون أن يردها على خصمه في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها الرد . 

مادة (132) : اليمين قسمان :ـ 

1- يمين تؤدى من المدعى عليه لدفع الدعوى أو تصحيحها وهي اليمين الحاسمة ويجوز ردها على المدعي . 

2- يمين تؤدى من المدعى لإتمام البينة القانونية اللازمة لإثبات الحق الذي يدعيه قبل المدعى عليه وهي اليمين المتممة أو يمين الاستظهار ولا يجوز ردها على الخصم الآخر . 

الفصل الثاني

أركان اليمين وشروطها
مادة (133) : أركان اليمين أربعة هي :ـ 

- مـــــدع .
- وحالف .
- وصيغة .
- ونيــة . 
مادة (134): يشترط في المدعي أن تكون بينه وبين الحالف مخالطة تقرب إلى الذهن صدق الواقعة المراد الحلف عليها. 

مادة (135) : يشترط في الحالف أن يكون مكلفاً مختاراً غير محجور عليه . 

مادة(136) : تؤدى صيغة اليمين بالعبارة بان يقول الحالف (احلف بالله العظيم ) ثم يذكر الواقعـة المــراد الحلـف عليها ويجـوز أن تكون بالكتابة الدالــة على ذلك أو بالإشارة المفهومة من الأخرس إن كان لا يعرف الكتابة. 

مادة (137) : يجب أن تكون الواقعة المراد الحلف عليها متعلقة بشخص الحالف وإلاَّ انصبت على مجرد علمه بها وللمحكمة أن تعدل من صيغة اليمين بحيث تنصب على الواقعة المراد إثباتها ، ولا يجوز توجيه اليمين على واقعة مخالفة للقانون وللنظام العام أو الآداب العامة. 

مادة (138) :العبرة في الحلف على الحقوق هي بنيـة المحلــف لا بنية الحالف . 



الفصل الثالث

أحكام خاصة باليمين الحاسمة
وردها والنكــــول عنها 

مادة (139) :للمدعي أن يوجه اليمين الحاسمة إلى المدعى عليه وللمدعى عليه أن يردها على المدعي ولا يجوز لمن وجه اليمين أو ردها أن يرجع في ذلك متى قبل خصمه الحلف . 

مادة (140) :يكون توجيه اليمين أوردها عن طريق المحكمة ولها أن تعدل صيغتها أو أن تمنع توجيهها طبقا لما هو منصوص عليه في المادة (137) من هذا القانون . 

المادة (141) : يجوز بناءً على طلب الخصم تغليظ اليمين بالصيغة التي تقبلها المحكمة وترى فيها المصلحة. 

مادة(142) :تكفي اليمين الحاسمة لإثبات تخلص المدعى عليه من الدعوى ، ولا يجوز طلب إثبات الدعوى بالبينة بعدها كما لا يجوز للخصم أن يثبت كذب اليمين بعد أن يؤديها خصمه على انه إذا ثبت كذب اليمين بحكم قضائي كان للخصم الذي أصابه ضرر منها أن يطالب خصمه بالتعويض دون إخلال بما يكون له من حق الطعن على الحكم الذي صدر ضده بالطرق المبينة في قانون المرافعات . 

مادة (143) : كل من وجهت إليه اليمين فنكل عنها دون أن يردها على خصمه وكل من ردت عليه اليمين فنكل عنها خسر الدعوى فان كان المدعى عليه حكم للمدعي بطلباته وان كان المدعي حكم برفض دعواه . 

مادة (144) : يكون النكول صراحة بان يقول لا احلف ويكون ضمنا بان يمتنع عن أداء اليمين بعد توجيهها إليه أوردها عليه . 

الفصل الرابع

أحكام خاصة باليمين المتممة
مادة (145) : على المحكمة أن توجه اليمين المتممة للمدعي الذي قدم بينة ناقصة لاستكمال البينة القانونية على الحق المدعى به بشرط ألاَّ تكون الدعوى خالية من أية بينة وان لا تكون فيها بينة كاملة وذلك في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها ذلك وهي الحقوق والأموال، ولا يجوز للمدعي أن يرد اليمين المتممة إلى المدعى عليه . 

مادة (146) : لا يجوز للمحكمة أن توجه للمدعي اليمين المتممة لتحديد قيمة المدعى به إلاَّ إذا استحال تحديد هذه القيمة بطريقة أخرى وعلى المحكمة في هذه الحالة أن تضع حدا أقصى للقيمة التي يصدق فيها بيمينه. 

مادة(147) : إذا حلف المدعي اليمين المتممة حسبما وجهتها إليه المحكمة اعتبرت دعواه ثابتة قانونا ويحكم له بطلباته، وإذا نكل عنها خسر دعواه وحكم برفضها. 



الفصل الخامس

أحكام خاصة بإجراءات اليمين

المادة (148) : يكون حلف اليمين أمام المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب في مجلس القضاء ، ولا يجوز حلفها خارجه إلا فيما يتفق عليه الطرفان في الإطار الشرعي. 

مادة (149) : إذا لم ينازع من وجهت إليه اليمين لا في جوازها ولا في تعلقها بالدعوى وجب عليه إن كان حاضراً بنفسه أن يحلفها فوراً أو يردها على خصمه إذا كان ردها جائزاً وإلاَّ اعتبر ناكلاً ، ويجوز للمحكمة أن تعطيه ميعادا للحلف إذا رأت لذلك وجها فان لم يحضر ويحلف في الميعاد بغير عـذر أو حضر وامتنع اعتبر ناكلاً. 

المادة (150) إذا نازع من وجهت إليه اليمين في جوازها أو في تعلقها بالدعوى أو نازع وكيله أو المنصوب عنه فصلت المحكمة في المنازعة في الحال ويجب على الخصوم اتباع ما تأمر به ولهم حق التظلم في درجة أعلى . 

مادة (151) :إذا كان من وجهت إليه اليمين غائبا كلفت المحكمة خصمه بإعلانه بصيغة اليمين التي أقرتها المحكمة وبالميعاد المحدد للحلـف فإذا حضر وامتنع أو تخلف بغير عذر اعتبر ناكلاً . 

المادة (152) : على من يؤدي اليمين من غير المسلمين أن يؤديها وفقاً للأوضاع المقرة في ديانته إن طلب ذلك ما لم تناف التوحيد. 

مادة (153) : يحرر الكاتب محضرا يثبت فيه حلف اليمين يوقعه الحالف ورئيس المحكمة او القاضي المنتدب والكاتب . 



الباب السادس

في القرائــن
المادة (154) : القرينة هي الأَمَاَرَاتْ التي تدل على إثبات ما خفي من الوقائع ودلائل الحال المصاحبة للواقعة المراد إثباتها وهي على ثلاثة أنواع . 

المادة (155) : القرائن وهي كما يلي:

‌أ- قرينة شرعية : تغنى في إثبات الواقعة عن أي دليل آخر كقرينة الولد للفراش وحمل المرأة غير المتزوجة وحجية الحكم. 

‌ب- قرينة قضائية : وهي ما تستنبطه المحكمة من الأمور الواقعية أو المعاينة التي تدل على صور الحال في القضية كخروج شخص من دار في يده سكين تقطر دما أو سلاح ناري عليه أثر الإستعمال مع وجود قتيل في الدار وليس بها غيره ، والنكول عن اليمين ممن وجبت عليه. 

‌ج-قرينة بسيطة : وهي التي لا تصلح دليلا مستقلا ولكن تستأنس بها المحكمة. 

مادة(156) : كل قرينة قاطعة قانونية لا يجوز نقضها ، ويتعين الأخذ بها والحكم بمقتضاها. 

مادة (157) : للمحكمة أن تأخذ بالقرينة القاطعة القضائية التي يمكن استنباطها من وقائع الحال وان تعتبرها دليلا كاملا على الواقعة المراد إثباتها في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها ذلك وهي الأموال والحقوق ويجوز للخصم أن يثبت أنها غير صحيحة بالبينة القانونية. 

مادة (158) : القرينة البسيطة غير القاطعة وهي التي لاتقطع بثبوت الواقعة المراد إثباتها وإنما ترشح لثبوتها وقد تحتمل ذلك وغيره 0 ولا تعتبر دليلا قاطعا يغني عن المطالبة بإقامة البينة القانونية على ما يدعيه وإنما يجوز للمحكمة أن تستأنس وتستكمل الدليل على أساسها . 

مادة (159) : الحكم الحائز لقوة الأمر المقضي به حجة على أطرافه وفي موضوعه وسببه (اصله ) قرينة قاطعة (قانونية ) لا تقبل إثبات العكس .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب السابع

المعاينــــة



مادة (160) : للمحكمة أو من تنتدبه من قضاتها أو من قضاة المحاكم الأخرى أن تجري معاينة بان تنظر في الأشياء التي تفيد في إثبات الدعوى ، وتطلع عليها وتفحصها لكي تصل إلى الحقيقة في شانها ويجوز لها أن تستعين بخبير (عدل) أو اكثر أثناء قيامها بالمعاينة . 

مادة(161) :تصرف تكاليف انتقال المحكمة والقاضي المنتدب للمعاينة من خزينة المحكمة بأمر من رئيسها. 

مادة (162) : يدعى الخصوم للحضور أثناء المعاينة ويجوز الانتقال إلى المكان الذي يوجد به الشيء أو الأثر المراد معاينته بطلب الخصم أو من تلقاء نفس المحكمة مع تحقيق المصلحة ويكون على الخصم الذي تعينه المحكمة دفع ما تقدره المحكمة أمانة (عدال) لانتقال الخبراء وأجورهم . 

مادة (163) : يقدر اجر الخبير بناء على طلبه بأمر يصدر من المحكمة يكون نافذا على الخصم طالب الإثبات وينفذ فوراً مما دفعه الخصم طبقا للمادة السابقة فان بقي له شيء رجع به على الخصم . 

المادة (164): تثبت المحكمة ما عاينته وتراءى لها من المعاينة في محضر يوقعه الحاضرون من الخصوم أو من يمثلهم والخبراء ومن رئيس المحكمة والكاتب ، ويجب أن يبين في المحضر يوم وساعة ومكان إجراء المعاينة ووصف الشيء أو الأثر الذي جرى معاينته (نظره) وتحديده بحسب الحال ، فان أمتنع أحد الخصوم عن التوقيع أثبتت المحكمة ذلك وأكتفي بتوقيع الآخرين. 

الباب الثامن

في الاستعانة بالخبراء ( العدول )

مادة (165) :على المحكمة في المسائل الفنية كمسائل الطب والهندسة والحساب وغيرها مما يدق فهمه أن تعين خبيرا (عدلا) أو اكثر من المؤهلين علميا وفنيا أو ممن لهم خبرة خاصة المشهورين بذلك لتستعين بهم في كشف الغامض من هذه المسائل مما يفيد إثبات الواقعة المراد إثباتها ويجب على المحكمة أن تذكر في قرارها بيانا دقيقا لمأمورية الخبير والأجل المضروب لإيداع تقريره فيه ويكلف الخبير بتقديم تقرير بما أدت إليه أبحاثه في الموعد المحدد ، ويجوز أن يتفق الخصوم على خبير (عدل ) أو اكثر تعينهم المحكمة بناء على طلبهم كما يجوز أن يختار كل من الخصمين خبيرا (عدلا ) على أن تختار المحكمة خبيرا (عدلا مرجحا). 

مادة(166) : يجوز رد الخبير للأسباب التي يرد بها القاضي وفقا لقانون المرافعات ولا يقبل من أحد الخصوم طلب رد الخبير المعين بناء على اختيارهم إلاَّ إذا كان سبب الرد قد حدث بعد تعيينه . 

مادة (167) : يكون تعيين الخبراء (العدول) من تلقاء نفس المحكمة او بناء على طلب الخصوم وتعين المحكمة الخصم الذي يلزم بأداء الأمانة (العدال ) التي تقدرها لصرف أتعاب الخبراء منها ويجب على الخصم الذي عينته المحكمة أن يدفع الأمانة في الميعاد الذي تحدده المحكمة فان لم يفعل سقط حقه في الاستشهاد بالخبراء ( عدول ) مالم يقم خصمه بدفعها ويجوز للمحكمة أن تقسم الأمانة بين الخصوم 

مادة (168) : يجوز للمحكمة أن تقدر جزء من الأمانة يصرف للخبير مقدما للاستعانة به في أداء المهمة التي كلف بها ، كما يجوز أن تصرفها له كلها مقدما مع تحقق المصلحة . 

المادة (169) : بمجرد دفع الأمانة تستدعي المحكمة الخبير وتعرض عليه المهمة فان قبلها تحلفه اليمين إن رأت ذلك بأن يؤديها بالذمة والأمانة والصدق وتقدر المبلغ الذي يصرف له مقدما إن لم تكن قدرته من قبل ويكون صرفه له في الحال وتصرح له بكل ما يلزم من انتقال واطلاع وغيره لأداء المهمة المكلف بها. 

مادة (170) : يكون أداء المهمة بحضور الخصوم كلما أمكن ذلك ويجب على الخبير استدعاؤهم لذلك وان يحرر محضرا بالإجراءات التي تمت يوقع عليه مع الخصوم الحاضرين ويثبت غياب من غاب منهم واستدعائه له . 

مادة (171) : للخبير (العدل ) أن يستمع إلى أقوال الخصوم وأقوال شهودهم وان يجري المعاينات ( النظر ) والأبحاث اللازمة والمقيدة في أداء مهمته . 

مادة(172) : على الخبير أو الخبراء تقديم تقاريرهم في الميعاد الذي حددته المحكمة ويجوز للخبراء إذا تعددوا تقديم تقرير مشترك متفق عليه بينهم وموقع عليه منهم كما يجوز لكل منهم أن يقدم تقريراً مستقلاً برأيه موقعا عليه منه. 

مادة (173) :للمحكمة أن تأخذ بتقرير الخبراء أو الخبير الذي تطمئن إليه مع بيان الأسباب إذا خالف التقرير الذي أخذت به تقريراً آ خر ولها أن تستمع إلى مناقشات الخصوم في شان التقارير المقدمة وملاحظاتهم عليها وان تكلف الخبير أو الخبراء مرة أخرى لاستكمالها أو تصحيحها إذا لزم الأمر أو ترفض طلبات الخصوم. 

المادة (174) : إذا تأخر الخبير أو الخبراء عن تقديم تقاريرهم في الميعاد المحدد جاز للمحكمة أن تمنحهم أجلاً مع تغريمهم في حدود ما تراه المحكمة إذا تبين تقصيرهم ، ويجوز لها إذا تكرر تأخرهم عن تقديم التقرير وثبت لها أن الخبير لم يباشر ما كلف به أصلاً أو باشرها وتلكأ في إتمامها بقصد تعطيل الفصل في الدعوى أن تعزلـه وتعين خبيراً آخر بـدلـه مع تغريمه وإلزامه بالتضمينات المناسبة التي يطلبها الخصوم نتيجة تعطيله للدعوى وما أنفق من مصاريف.

كما يجوز للمحكمة استبدال الخبير إذا اعتذر عن أداء ما كلف به بعد قبـولـه للتكليف وإلزامه بالمصروفات التي أنفقت بسبب قبوله للمهمة إذا لم يقدم عذراً مقبولاً . 

مادة(175) : تعتبر النتيجة التي توصل إليها الخبير او الخبراء وتطمئن إليها المحكمة دليلا كاملا في المسائل التي يعينون فيها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب التاسع

استجواب الخصوم

مادة (176) : يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناءً على طلب الخصم استجواب خصمه للإحاطة بجوانب المسالة المتنازع عليها ويكون توجيه الأسئلة للخصم عن طريق المحكمة أو من تنتدبه لذلك من قضاتها أو قضاة المحاكم الأخرى ويبدأ بتوجيه الأسئلة التي ترى المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب توجيهها ثم أسئلة الخصم وللخصم المستجوب الإجابة فان امتنع اثبت امتناعه في المحضر وسببه إن وجد ولا يخل ذلك بما تستنبطه المحكمة من قرائن تفيد في إثبات أو نفي الحق المتنازع عليه . 

مادة(177) : يحرر محضر يثبت فيه الاستجواب وتتلى على الخصم المستجوب إجاباته لإبداء ملاحظاته عليها ، ويوقع عليه مع رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب والكاتب . 

الباب العاشر

أحكام ختامية

مادة (178) : يلغى أي قانون أو قرار أو لائحة أو قاعدة أو نظام يتعارض مع نصوص هذا القانون وعلى وجه الخصوص يلغى قرار مجلس القيادة بالقانــون رقـــم (90) لعام 1976م بشان الإثبات الشرعي وواجبات القاضي والتحكيم الصادر في صنعاء كما تلغى أحكام الباب الرابع من الكتاب الأول المــواد مــن (90) إلى (173) من قانون الإجراءات المدنية رقم (9) لعام 1988م الصادر في عدن . 

مادة (179) : يعمل بهذا القرار بقانون من تاريخ صدوره وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية. 

مادة (179)مكرر: كل ما لم يرد به نص فيعمل فيه بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية والقوانين النافذة.

صدر برئاسة الجمهوريـة ـ بصنعاء

بتاريخ : 25/رمضان / 1412هـ

الموافق :29/ مــارس/ 1992م

الفريق / علي عبدالله صالح

رئيــس مجلس الرئاســة



المادة (121) ملغية

----------

